
Languages for Bad Programmers - DanielRibeiro
http://lmeyerov.blogspot.com/2012/03/languages-for-bad-programmers.html?m=1
======
kaitnieks
Wouldn't his goals just fix the symptoms? If a programmer can't run the
program in head, he most likely will program by putting strings of commands
together in various combinations following his intuition or vague memory about
similar code seen before, but basically it will be voodoo programming. Even by
having compiler that runs it for you and tells you it's wrong, you can't get
far by guessing all the time.

------
Vitaly
This is rediculius. If you can not comprehend recursion you are indeed a bad
programmer, and no amount of tools is going to change that.

